# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  چند سوال در رابطه با رشته فیزیک

## ali-sha

من میخوام فیزیک تو تهران بخونم.ولی چند سوال داشتم.
یکی از دوستام میگه رشته خوبیه چون با رشته های دیگه مثل برق و مکانیک شباهت های زیادی دارند و بعد از لیسانس فیزیک برای فوق لیسانس میشه در مدت یک سال مثلا مکانیک خوند آیا حقیقت داره یا نه؟
اگه میشه باید چند واحد پاس کرد؟
به نظرتون ارزشش رو داره که فیزیک بخونم؟
علاقه خودم به مکانیک هست و از طرفی میخوام محل تحصیل تو تهران یا کرج باشه

به نظرتون دانشگاه اراک یا سمنان یا قم مهندسی مکانیک بخونم بهتره یا دانشگاه آزاد تهران مرکز؟
ممنون

----------


## ali-sha

up

----------


## amin278

رشته فیزیک انعطاف زیادی داره
اما در حال حاضر بهتره فقط و فقط به رتبه کنکور فکر کنید 
بحث در این موارد بعد کنکور مهمه

----------


## ali-sha

خب این هم بعد کنکور

----------


## reza77

معلم فیزیکمون میگفت وارد رشته های علوم پایه مخصوصا ریاضی و فیزیک نشید که هم رشته های  بسیار سختی هستند هم بازار کار خوبی ندارند .  باز هم انتخاب با شماست نظر من اینه که انتخابتون روی رشته های مهندسی باشه  موفق باشید

----------

